# الرقص حرام ام حلال



## جاكلين عريان (23 مارس 2010)

*سؤال مهم جدا بجد *
*الرقص*
*حرام ولا حلال ولا عيب ولا اية *
*يعنى ممكن بنت ترقص فى فرح اى واحدة صحبتها مثلا*
*او ولد يروح فرح ميعرفش حد فية وهاتك يارقص *
*هو الرقص مباح فى المسحية *
*ولا لية اشكال سليمة لازم منها *
*طبعا احنا معرضين كلنا لكدا يعنى الى يدخل يشوف الموضوع*
*لازم نعرف رائية*


----------



## ميرنا (23 مارس 2010)

مفيش حلال وحرام فى يليق ولا يليق 


أولا : الرقص والتعاليم الكتابية​


نبدأ أيها العزيز بعرض رأي الكتاب المقدس في موضوع الرقص،​​ 


والواقع أن هناك أجزاء كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس تتحدث عن هذا الأمر بوضوح،​


أكتفي بذكر بعض الأمثلة بإيجاز:​ 

1- نقرأ في سفر الخروج 
عن حادثة العجل الذهبي​ 
: "وكان عندما اقترب (موسى) إلى المحلة أنه أبصر العجل والرقص فحمي غضب موسى وطرح اللوحين من يديه وكسرهما في أسفل الجبل ...​ 
ووقف موسى في باب المحلة وقال من للرب فإلي فاجتمع إليه جميع بني لاوي فقال لهم هكذا قال الرب إله إسرائيل:​ 
ضعوا كل واحد سيفه على فخذه ومروا وارجعوا من باب إلى باب في المحلة واقتلوا كل واحد أخاه وكل واحد صاحبه وكل واحد قريبه …​ 
ووقع من الشعب في ذلك اليوم نحو ثلاثة آلاف رجل وقال موسى املأوا أيديكم اليوم للرب حتى كل واحد بابنه وبأخيه فيعطيكم اليوم بركة" (خر19:32-29).​ 
ماذا كان موقف الله من الرقص أمام ذلك العجل الذهبي؟ ​ 
لقد أمر الرب بقتل أولئك اللاهين المنحرفين فمات 3000 نفس. ​ 
وموسى النبي الذي قيل عنه في الكتاب أنه ​ 
"كان حليما جدا أكثر من جميع الناس الذين على وجه الأرض" (عدد12: 3) قد فقد أعصابه وكسر لوحي الشريعة المكتوبين بإصبع الله!​ 
ورب معترض يقول ​ 
أننا في حفلاتنا لا نعبد عجلا.​ 
والواقع أنه وإن لم يكن هناك عجل كصنم في الحفلات الراقصة، لكنه يوجد العجل الحقيقي وهو شيطان اللهو في هيكل الطرب والخلاعة والمجون، حيث يطلق بخور التبغ ودخان السجاير وحيث يتم التناول من كأس الشيطان المسكر.​ 
هذه حادثة عن الرقص في الكتاب المقدس، وهناك أيضا حادثة أخرى:​ 
2- في إنجيل معلمنا متى البشير​ 
نقرأ عن رقص ابنة هيروديا وطلبها رأس يوحنا المعمدان. ​ 
يقول الكتاب:​ 
"ثم لما صار مولد هيرودس رقصت ابنة هيروديا في الوسط فسرت هيرودس، من ثم وعد بقسم أنه مهما طلبت يعطيها …​ 
قالت اعطني رأس يوحنا المعمدان …فأرسل وقطع رأس يوحنا في السجن. فأحضر رأسه ودفعه إلى الصبية فجاءت به إلى أمها" (مت6:14-11).​ 
وهنا يتضح أن الرقص الذي سرَّ هيرودس قد أدى في النهاية إلى جناية بشعة أخمدت ذلك الصوت الصارخ في البرية.​ 
وهكذا الحال في حفلات الرقص تتم جريمة قتل بشعة هي كتم صوت الله الصارخ في أعماقنا قائلا: ​ 
"لا يحل لك هذا الرقص"!​ 
هاتان حادثتان عن الرقص في الكتاب المقدس ورأينا عاقبتيهما.​ 

3- وفي نهاية الحفلات الراقصة يصرخ لسان حال هؤلاء الناس مع أرميا النبي قائلا: ​ 
"مضى فرح قلبنا، صار رقصنا نوحا، سقط إكليل رأسنا، ويل لنا لأننا قد أخطأنا" (أر5: 15و16)​ 
4- وأخيرا أضع أمامك الوصية الإلهية المقدسة: ​ 
"لا تشتركوا في أعمال الظلمة غير المثمرة بل بالحري وبخوها" (أف11:5).​ 

من هذه الآيات يتضح لنا رأي الكتاب المقدس في قضية الرقص المرذول فهو من أعمال الظلمة غير المثمرة لمجد الله.​ 
وأعجب كل العجب من محاولة تبرير الرقص الماجن بحادثة رقص داود النبي أمام تابوت العهد!!! (2صم6: 14)​ 
والواقع أنها محاولة ساذجة، تشبه تماما محاولة من يريد أن يبرر خطية الزنا بأنه فعل مماثل لما يتم في الزواج المقدس!!! ​ 
فكيف نقارن بين عمل مقدس وفعل منجس ؟؟؟​ 
لقد قيل عن رقص داود أنه كان يرقص بكل قوته أمام الرب (2صم6: 14).​ 
وهكذا أيضا عن رقص مريم أخت هارون مبتهجة بخلاص الرب بعد غرق فرعون ومركباته في البحر الأحمر قائلة: "رنموا للرب فإنه قد تعظم" (خر15: 20و21). ​ 
فهل رقص الحفلات هو رقص أمام الرب؟! وللرب؟!​ 
أم أنه رقص أمام منصة الديسكو على إيقاع الكئوس المسكرة، والموسيقى العالمية، والأغاني العابثة؟​ 
ورغم قداسة رقص داود تعبيراً عن شدة فرحه بعودة تابوت الرب إلا أن زوجته ميكال بنت شاول عندما رأته من الكوة يطفر ويرقص أمام الرب احتقرته في قلبها (2صم6: 16)​ 
فكم احتقارا يكون الرقص المنجس في ولائم المجون؟؟!!. ​ 
من خلال هذه الآيات وغيرها الكثير نرى رأي الكتاب المقدس عن موقف المؤمنين من حفلات الرقص.​ 
القمص زكريا​


----------



## Strident (24 مارس 2010)

أعتقد في ثقافتنا الحالية، و في الظروف الاجتماعية اليوم، الرقص لا يليق...

زمان كانت نساء بني إسرائيل مثلاً يمكن أن يرقصن عند الانتصار أو غيره...و حتى داود كان يرقص أمام تابوت الرب...

لكن هذه ظرف المجتمع...و المستوى الروحي للإنسان وقتها...

أعتقد أن اليوم الأمر لا يليق، لكن مثلاً لو رقص باليه أو جمباز إيقاعي أو كده أكيد مش حرام...

الخلاصة...كما قال الإخوة...مفيش حاجة اسمها حرام و حلال...فيه حاجة اسمها اللي هاعمله ده يليق ولا لأ


----------



## دعاء لله (25 مارس 2010)

johnnie قال:


> أعتقد في ثقافتنا الحالية، و في الظروف الاجتماعية اليوم، الرقص لا يليق...
> 
> زمان كانت نساء بني إسرائيل مثلاً يمكن أن يرقصن عند الانتصار أو غيره...و حتى داود كان يرقص أمام تابوت الرب...
> 
> ...




كلامك صحيح والاديان لا علاقة بها الموضوع فى عيب ومش عيب 
كل الاديان ترفض الخلاعة


----------



## tawfik jesus (25 مارس 2010)

اولا ما الذي تقصدينه بالرقص ؟
ان كان خلاعة فهو لا يليق بالميسيحي/ة,
ان كان اغراء فهو لا يليق بالمسيحي/ة,
ان كان هنالك عيون فاسقة كثيرة فأنه لا يليق بالمسيحي/ة,
ولكن الرقص بشكل لائق فقط للتعبير عن الفرح فأعتبره لائق  مع حدود للمرأة وللرجل ,
تحياتي,


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2010)

الرقص حراااااااااااااااام بإجماع كل الفقهاء واهل العلم ! وقال النووى .......... وقال وقال ............

ماتضحكونيش بقى ... 

أتمنى ان لا يكون السائل يتكلم على داؤود النبى الملك ! أتمنى !


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 مارس 2010)

*بصوا يا جماعه بولس الرسول قال جمله حلوه اوي

كل الاشياء تحل لي و لكن ليست كل الاشياء توافق

كل الاشياء تحل لي لكن ليست كل الاشياء تبني 

افتكر دا الرد الصحيح

يعني مثلا لو هترقصوا بنات بقي و تفرحوا مع بعض و تهيصوا عادي يعني

انما لو استعباط بقي و استهبال زي ما بشوف في اماكن كتير بلاش لانه للاسف بنات كتير مش بتاخد بالها و الناس مش بترحم حد في حاله ابدا و بتاخد عليه الصغيره و الكبيره

حسب الموقف

سلام و نعمه*


----------



## tawfik jesus (25 مارس 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> اولا ما الذي تقصدينه بالرقص ؟
> ان كان خلاعة فهو لا يليق بالميسيحي/ة,
> ان كان اغراء فهو لا يليق بالمسيحي/ة,
> ان كان هنالك عيون فاسقة كثيرة فأنه لا يليق بالمسيحي/ة,
> ...


 ....................
اتمنى يكون جواب وافي


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (30 مارس 2010)

كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن كليس كل الاشياء توافقنى


----------

